# No more pictures of Tchelsi for awhile...



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello there all my friends...it's Tchelsi Ann here. I'm afraid I won't be posing for any pictures for a little while.  Last night (when Mama Heidi wasn't around to stop the madness) Mama Cherie gave me a very "unfortunate" haircut. I look *so* silly. I'm even embarrassed to leave the house. I had told Mommies I wanted to grow my hair out a little, so next time I could get a "Bella" cut. Bella is the cutie-pie Malt (whose haircut I like) in the GW Little catalogs:
[attachment=31846:bella1.jpg]
I don't understand...we were all in agreement...we were all excited about the Bella cut. I was at the animal clinic yesterday with brother, waiting for mommy to get off work. Next thing I knew, mom had scooped me up and turned on those dreaded clippers. I tried to struggle...but it was no use. Most of the horrible damage had already been done by the time Mama Heidi showed up. Mommy Heidi looked really surprised when she walked in to see what <strike>the mean ol'</strike> Mama was doing! Then she told me I was a beautiful girl...but the tears rolling down her face told me she was just trying to make me feel better.
I have done some research and located a store on the World Wide Web that sells doggie wigs...
Doggie Wigs
...but so far I haven't been able to find my color. 
I will miss you all so much over the next month (or maybe longer). In the meantime, if you're on the street and you see a 
:brownbag: waving at you...you'll know it's me, Tchelsi Ann...patiently waiting while my locks and tresses fill back in. 
I love you all. :wub:


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

awww poor Tchelsi Ann :grouphug: ....don't worry your buddy Matrix loves you no matter what your haircut looks like...in fact, he went through an unfortunate haircut back in October that's only now starting to come back. Believe me when I say he was irritated when we took his christmas card pictures since he didn't have his hair as long as it should be....but I give him extra hugs and kisses to remind him that he's special just like you are. So don't worry and don't be too upset with Mommy Cherie. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH NO!!!! :new_shocked: I hate when that happens!!!!!!! 

Did Tatem put mama Cherie up to this???


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, you poor little thing. I hate when that happens. I'm sure you're still a cutie patootie though. Hannahs groomer did a really bad job too last time & we got so upset we won't be going back.There's been no new Hannah pics for over a month now while we're waiting for regrowth. Hannah is just glad the dreaded flash isn't going off in her face though.  Big hugs :grouphug: to sweet Tchelsi & "good" mommie,Heidi.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Ms. Heidi, ummmm sumting similar happened to me back in da fall afore my mommy had her surgery. I didn't get scalped but I wooked wike a piano bench wearing a table skirt and 4 wittle legs sticking out underneaf. I wooked so silly my mommy waffed and cried. But now my hair are trailing behind me and I sooooo need a twim. I finks if mommy twimmed about 2 inches off de fwoor I would be eben and good to go. So pwease don't cry....it will grow berry fast. ~Wubs Sassy*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tchelsi - you could never be anything but perfect and beautiful in my eyes (Bonnie's,too). But I understand if vanity prevents you from allowing any pictures to be posted. I'll just have to worship you from afar with pictures I already have, and hope that the month passes quickly.

We love you, sweetie. And don't be too upset with Mama Cherie - she may have been drinking. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> We love you, sweetie. And don't be too upset with Mama Cherie - she may have been drinking. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :w00t: Literally ROTFLAWMPWFALAN!!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, we think you are beautiful no matter how your hair is styled. Please don't hide from us.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hello there all my friends...it's Tchelsi Ann here. I'm afraid I won't be posing for any pictures for a little while.  Last night (when Mama Heidi wasn't around to stop the madness) Mama Cherie gave me a very "unfortunate" haircut. I look *so* silly. I'm even embarrassed to leave the house. I had told Mommies I wanted to grow my hair out a little, so next time I could get a "Bella" cut:
> [attachment=31846:bella1.jpg]
> I don't understand...we were all in agreement...we were all excited about the Bella cut. I was at the animal clinic yesterday with my brother, waiting for mommy to get off work. Next thing I knew, mom had scooped me up and turned on those dreaded clippers. I tried to struggle...but it was no use. Most of the horrible damage had already been done by the time Mama Heidi showed up. Mommy Heidi looked really surprised when she walked in to see what the mean Mama was doing! Then she told me I was a beautiful girl...but the tears rolling down her face told me she was just trying to make me feel better.
> I have located an internet site that sells doggie wigs...
> ...


ok, you lost me, who the heck is mama Cherie and why was she giving Tchelsi a haircut? I would have been pissed. Tchelsi--you're a hottie no matter what and Ollie will take you on a date any day!!

Mama Heidi--no worries. Ollie has had his share of silly hair by my hand--and I'm sure he hasn't seen the last of it, either, lol.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Poor baby. Nissa is at the groomers right now getting a haircut so stay tuned for pics on that (or not depending on the outcome!) Tchelsi is a doll no matter what! I'm picturing chinese crested kind of a haircut on Tchelsi from the sound of it??? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

You guys are right...my little girl is beautiful no matter what. I shouldn't be hiding her...here she is after her haircut:

[attachment=31854:tch_after_haircut.jpg]


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I bet you're still as cute as ever. I'm sure you could rock the wig like no other but if that doesn't work out go for a hat.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> You guys are right...my little girl is beautiful no matter what. I shouldn't be hiding her...here she is after her haircut:
> 
> [attachment=31854:tch_after_haircut.jpg][/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I love the "topknot"!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> ok, you lost me, who the heck is mama Cherie and why was she giving Tchelsi a haircut?[/B]


LOL - really?
Tchelsi and Tatumn have 2 mommies.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tchelsi Ann, don't worry -- we've all had our bad hair days and bad haircuts. There've even been a couple of times when mom has accidently nicked us with the clippers. The good thing is that our hair grows back. But we know about the :brownbag: We've been tempted to wear one at times ourselves. Mom said that she was once tempted to get a wig -- but the moment passed.

Love - Lacie and Tilly

P.S. Mom wants to know if Momma Cherie has seen your post and if she knows that you called her a mean mom????? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:new_shocked: Ok...........so maybe it may take a bit longer than a couple of weeks, but it WILL grow. Patience, Patience, Patience! Heidi, try putting a cute little bow on her topknot and I bet she can pull off that haircut with no problem. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh Tchelsi Ann, You still look beautiful. I love you no matter what........and you tell your Mother that I am always telling her you need to be in movies, well she needs to be at Comedy Central. She is soooo funny but if I do see a paper bag coming towards me, I promise to look the other way so as not to hurt your feelings!!!!!!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Miss Heidi...I've been there...my mama did something similar to me back in October...she says I'm cute now but I was sooo ashamed back then...Don't worry Tchelsi Ann you are the hottest Malt in Sandy Springs in my eyes!...uh oh...gotta get off the comp b4 mommy comes back and catches me on SM.....

~Matrix


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497859
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha! Or, for a sec I thought it was YOUR mom. I'm definitely a little slow sometimes (ok, a lot slow) :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww poor thing! I know the feeling, been there done that. And my dogs weren't happy, LOL!


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Been there - done that. I know that "laughing and crying at the same time" experience while those innocent little soulful black eyes look up into yours - awww yes.... :blush:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw Tchelsi-I would love your pictures if you were completely bald :wub: You are just the biggest honey ever :smheat: You just remember, hair grows back and then you can get that cut you always wanted. Hugs to you hon :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Tchelsi, sweetie, your a little doll no matter the hair cut! Don't you dare hide from the camera!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497876
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**GASP** How dare you laugh at my little girl!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> You guys are right...my little girl is beautiful no matter what. I shouldn't be hiding her...here she is after her haircut:
> 
> [attachment=31854:tch_after_haircut.jpg][/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Maybe Mama Cherie _had_ been drinking!! Does Mama Cherie know what's being said about her behind her back! :smrofl: 

Ok...so puleeaaasee show us some real pics. After that one it *can't* be that bad!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497880
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the topknot fits, wear it Cinderella! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497972
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**GASP** How dare you laugh at my little girl!
[/B][/QUOTE]


If the topknot fits, wear it Cinderella! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:shocked: Well, I NEVER!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am having a hard time believing that is actually a picture of Tchelsi, but if it is all kidding aside I rather like the look personally :wub: 
Tchelsi would look fabulous no matter what hair style she is wearing, she is such a beauty :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's not Tchelsi. Face is completely different, although it IS funny!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Tchelsi, hon - you're a girl and this sort of things happens to a girl at least once in her life. 

Heidi, you did a great job with the story. I got a good laugh.

Cherie, you'd better join here so we can talk to you.......


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> That's not Tchelsi. Face is completely different, although it IS funny!![/B]


You got me Linda. I posted the pic of the chinese crested to be silly. I thought it was obvious and that everyone would realize it wasn't our Tchelsi-girl. I guess Chelly looks more like that dog than I realized!
Good eye Kim, Janet and Linda! You seem to really know your Tchelsi Ann!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Heidi, you are a riot! She is beautiful no matter what. (Um...are you still talking to Cherie?) :brownbag:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmm...translation please? I've got Rolling on the floor laughing...and I'm guessing it is...and wetting my pants? But then I'm clueless! Somebody help me!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497850
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean you don't know?!

rolling on the floor laughing and wetting my pants while flailing about like a nutter!

*JEEZ!* I thought *everyone* knew that one!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Tchelsi, you are one of those Malts who can wear your hair short or long and still be beautiful :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498135
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmm...translation please? I've got Rolling on the floor laughing...and I'm guessing it is...and wetting my pants? But then I'm clueless! Somebody help me!

[/B][/QUOTE]

You mean you don't know?!

rolling on the floor laughing and wetting my pants while flailing about like a nutter!

*JEEZ!* I thought *everyone* knew that one!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Holy Mackeral, I need to carry a book around with me to look up all those crazy initial words!
....and I knew that wasn't really Tchelsi....I had to look at it, but I figured it out :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOLOL Omigod please show us some real pictures of beautiful Tchelsi!!! I'm sure her haircut isn't that bad!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498135
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmm...translation please? I've got Rolling on the floor laughing...and I'm guessing it is...and wetting my pants? But then I'm clueless! Somebody help me!

[/B][/QUOTE]

You mean you don't know?!

rolling on the floor laughing and wetting my pants while flailing about like a nutter!

*JEEZ!* I thought *everyone* knew that one! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I'm thinking you've got your current mood setting correct! Demonic is right!! :smtease:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

tchelsi i think u would look great no matter ur hair cut! u r an adorable malt. please keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I didnt think it was Tchelsi, thats why I didnt comment before...but the body looked too stocky, and the face no where near as cute.

I didnt want to go on saying it couldnt be her incase I was wrong.

I am sure she looks gorgeous no matter how her hair is cut.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> You guys are right...my little girl is beautiful no matter what. I shouldn't be hiding her...here she is after her haircut:
> 
> [attachment=31854:tch_after_haircut.jpg][/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smheat:

mama cherie has magical clippers that can change dog breeds! Heidi I hope you and Tchelsi don't have to wait to long for her hair to grow out, and perhaps hiding the clippers from Cherie would be a good idea.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Tchelsi....we still think you are beautiful!!!!! Don't hide...we'll miss you too much!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Tchelsi, sweetie, you couldn't possibly look anything short of adorable, no matter what.
Have you tried a hat? Trench coat? Dark glasses?


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498060
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA I knew too I was like that Chinese Crested is adorable but its not our Tchelsi! :smrofl: Now show us the real princess! :smmadder:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Whew............I said to my hubby............that looks like a crested.  glad it wasn't Tchelsi.

Heidi you should be ashamed of yourself. :HistericalSmiley: I did a thread like that once about Sassy....here is the photo I used. I can't remember who the little dog's body belonged to, but it's head is cropped off and Sassy's hair cropped and her head photoshoped onto the body. What do you think? :smrofl: 

[attachment=32049:Sassy_su...ts_Ringo.JPG]


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Whew............I said to my hubby............that looks like a crested.  glad it wasn't Tchelsi.
> 
> Heidi you should be ashamed of yourself. :HistericalSmiley: I did a thread like that once about Sassy....here is the photo I used. I can't remember who the little dog's body belonged to, but it's head is cropped off and Sassy's hair cropped and her head photoshoped onto the body. What do you think? :smrofl:
> 
> [attachment=32049:Sassy_su...ts_Ringo.JPG][/B]


LOL - I have to say...Sassy would still be outrageously gorgeous with a short hairdo...she's just too good-lookin'! But it's so hard to imagine or even see her like that. You do SUCH an amazing job with her coat!!! I don't think any of us would ever get over it if you decided to lop off all her hair one day! :shocked: 
SO...when you posted that pic did you tell everyone you had cut her?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=500273
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I said I had taken her in for a trim or something. I can't remember but I think the entire forum was in SHOCK :new_shocked: I left it for the afternoon and then posted that it was a JOKE!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I just wanted to add that I knew it wasn't Tchelsi...but poor Matrix wasn't sure what was going on so he snuck away and posted while I wasn't looking...  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> I just wanted to add that I knew it wasn't Tchelsi...but poor Matrix wasn't sure what was going on so he snuck away and posted while I wasn't looking...  :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley:


----------

